# How to pove that you have never been married?



## ann22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm one of those who is searching through all the internet to get sufficient advice to apply for Unmarried spouse visa....

For those who are applying for this sort of thing or maybe just knows - how do you prove that you are not married to anyone else....? In my case (Russian) I know that I can get a paper from my embassy saying that I have not been married/am not married...but what do you show for the British person?

Thaaaaaaaaank you x


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Why do you ask? Who is demanding such a certificate?


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Before my wedding abroad I had to obtain a certificate of no impediment which said I was free to marry. I obtained it from my local registrars office.


----------



## ann22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Why do you ask? Who is demanding such a certificate?


I'm not quite sure I need it, it just that one of the points you are supposed to prove is that if you had any previous relationship it is all ended..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They don't ask for a proof. You just say Yes or No, as the case may be. If you tell a lie, and later they somehow find out, you will be in trouble and can risk being excluded from UK for 10 years.


----------



## ann22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Joppa said:


> They don't ask for a proof. You just say Yes or No, as the case may be. If you tell a lie, and later they somehow find out, you will be in trouble and can risk being excluded from UK for 10 years.


Oh of course, I didn't plan to lie, it's just I would rather collect extra paperwork just to be sure, i've got everything needed. What are you applying for?


----------



## ashconnell (Jun 2, 2013)

It's called a certificate of no impediment in the case of single people and before you get married you have to forward this to the registrar of marriage or whatever authority is in charge of marriages in that country. In the case of divorcees they usually ask for the divorce decree. Without these certificates you cannot register your marriage or get married legally.


----------



## ann22 (Jun 28, 2013)

ashconnell said:


> It's called a certificate of no impediment in the case of single people and before you get married you have to forward this to the registrar of marriage or whatever authority is in charge of marriages in that country. In the case of divorcees they usually ask for the divorce decree. Without these certificates you cannot register your marriage or get married legally.


Hi, thanks for your reply, we are not getting married as yet, we're applying for unmarried spouse visa, do you know if we still need same paper?


----------



## ashconnell (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think you would need it in this case if you are both single. I am wary of taking this stance since UKBA has been known to require documents that are not explicitly stated on the website. If you can get the document,why not include it since it doesn't hurt your chances if you do?
Also,if either of you have previously been in a partnership/marriage that has broken down you definitely have to provide a document showing dissolution.


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

ann22 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm one of those who is searching through all the internet to get sufficient advice to apply for Unmarried spouse visa....
> 
> For those who are applying for this sort of thing or maybe just knows - how do you prove that you are not married to anyone else....? In my case (Russian) I know that I can get a paper from my embassy saying that I have not been married/am not married...but what do you show for the British person?
> ...


I can't be sure what you will experience, but when I was applying for a fiance/proposed partner visa, the form asked if we'd ever been in a relationship like a marriage. That was somewhat ambiguous as one of us had previously been in a common-law relationship--lived together as partners, some state recognition, but no ceremony or paper. To be on the safe side, I put yes.

UKBA came back to us right away and asked us to clarify (I guess they were looking for a divorce decree or proof that the relationship had broken down). We had no such proof, so provided a letter basically saying "I lived with someone from x year to y year, I've never been married or in a civil partnership, I am a 'spinster'!" They were fine with that and I got my visa in 3 weeks.


----------



## jobsearchng (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a good thing. I wish it can be implemented in my country Nigeria where people marry and remarry and remarry.


----------

